# Earth below us, drifting falling, floating weightless, calling home !



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:yikes:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Weeeeeeeee.....


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Please stow your tray tables and put your seatbacks in their upright positions in preparation for takeoff.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Oohh, a Peter Schilling reference 

Cool picture!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Second stage is cut
We're now in orbit
Stabilizers up
Running perfect
Starting to collect
Requested data
What will it affect
When all is done
Thinks Major Tom


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Mmmmmm.... :bling:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

I wonder if there's a passenger in there for "Fahrer-training." He may just be going : puke::rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nice bunny!


----------



## SoloII///M (May 16, 2003)

Amazing. BMW has found a way to make pigs fly!

Fat pigs, too!


----------

